# My french bulldog puppy smells awful! Help!



## Dozer2010

Hello, 
I have a 6 mo old male frenchie that I got from a private breeder and didnt know he had problems. He was diagnosed with Coccidia at 6 weeks old and is now cured but now he has Demodectic (hereditary) mange that he has been on treatment for since Feb 10. I have had him on Nutro Ultra puppy food and now Eukanuba and he still smells so bad. I have to bathe him 3 times a week its so bad. Ive had people tell me it may be a yeast infection on the skin. but I think he has allergies to his food. He eats his paws, scratches his ears and is constipated. my question is with all of this to piece together... what kind of dog food should I try? Im not to hip on the idea of vet food as it is sooo expensive. Ive heard of Innova and Wellness fish and sweet potato. Or even wellness simple solutions. can someone help me on the best dog food and or remedy for my smelly guy? Ive tried so many dog shampoos its unreal all the way from sensitive to deodorizing. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Erin2854

Poor baby  I adore Frenchies, they are one of my favorite breeds. What a shame he came to you so ill (and he shouldn't have even been sold to you at 6 weeks old). How old is he now? It could be yeast if he actually smells bad. If it was just a food allergy his other symptoms of scratching, itching, etc would be correct but generally (at least in my experience) they will not smell. I would go for a grain free food that does not have potatos (sweet potatoes are ok though) as potatoes can encourage yeast. Adding some fish oil to the food does wonders for the skin and coat too. Perhaps look into something like Nature's Variety instinct. Or think about switching to a raw diet (like Bravo, Nature's Variety or Primal. Bravo is my favorite though) I've heard wonderous things from people who are at their wits end with dogs with have both allergies and yeast problems doing a total turnaround once they go raw. Have you tried a shampoo specifially for yeast? Does the vet think it's yeast? They should def be able to tell...here are some helpful links
http://www.thewholedog.org/ArtYeast.html
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/yeast_infections_dogs.html
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5616821_potatoes-yeast-infections-dogs.html


----------



## Dozer2010

ya the breeder I got him from was 4 hours away. I thought he was in a good environment but from the treatments Ive had to give him, Im thinking I may have saved him. the mother had a litter of pups and only 2 survivded, he was one of them. I didnt know there was a shampoo for yeast. Ill have to try that. Im glad you told me about the potatoes and yeast, I never would have known that. several people have told me to try giving him yogurt but does that really work? I asked the vet about it and he thought its was from the mange when I took him in but the smell isnt going away nor has it changed at all. the mange is clearing up. it is definately a "funky" smell so I am guessing it may be yeast. I have vet wipes just for his face a wrinkles, I may need to use them all over.


----------



## Erin2854

Yogurt is a very good suggestion, I've heard it can help with a number of things from yeast problems to upset tummies. Make sure its the whole fat plain yogurt (not the kind with added sugars, fruit, etc). Alot of ppl i know give this to their dogs daily for the health benefits.


----------



## Dozer2010

oh good deal! I will go get some tomorrow and try it then, what can it hurt!! LOL! thank you again! when I asked my vet if it could be yeast he said he wasnt sure, I have to take him back for a skin screping to make sure the mange is gone soon. poor baby, I hate that they have to test for it like that. I may ask for them to look into the yeast idea.


----------



## meggels

I have a frenchie as well, though mine is a year and a half. He has yeast issues, and I've found through research that for yeast infection issues, NOT allergies, you want to avoid grain free foods as they are foods that use foods that are high on the glycemic index (potatoes, sweet potatos, tapioca, peas, etc). 

I made the mistake of thinking my frenchie had "allergies" and putting him on grain free after grain free kibble, only to have his yeast infections return in his ears. After getting so fed up and doing some research, I discovered some of these sites that explained how systemic yeast infections are often misdiagnosed as allergies, and you want to feed a food that has complex carbs, which will produce less sugar, and give the yeast less to feed off of. I now have my frenchie started on Precise, the Sensicare formula. 

Here are some good links to check out for more information about yeast issues, what foods to avoid and look for, and treatments and remedies:

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/systemic_yeast_mini_course.htm
http://www.pet-supplies-review.com/dog-yeast-infection.html
http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-yeast-infections.html
http://www.thewholedog.org/ArtYeast.html
http://www.nzymes.com/pc/symptomChkrResults.asp?condition_id=1497

the greatdanelady.com and nzymes.com sites are my two favorite for explaining the issue in a clear manner, and nzymes actually has products for yeast issues. 



Also, on a sidenote, it does in fact sound like the breeder your pup came from is not very responsible, but death in frenchie litters is not uncommon at all. From what I learned this summer living with a frenchie breeder (responsible one though lol...) it's actually more of a surprise if ALL the puppies in a litter end up making it past the first three weeks.


----------



## Dozer2010

Thank you Meggels and that had to be heartbreaking. I love my little guy so much. My vet said when she did a fecal test it was the worst coccidia case they have ever seen. and she ( his primary vet ) has been a doc for a very long time. it took 2 rounds to get him over it and almost killed him. he looked like he was going to pass away. When I contacted the breeder about it, she wasnt too helpful or worried. I know that adults can carry it and not have any problems but it can be fatal in pups. Ill definately go look at the links you sent me and do some research. Ill do some research to see if I can get that Precise...if not what about "Innova" dog food? have you heard any remarks oni t? I looked at the ingredients and it looks good but Im not 100% sure.

ERIN2854, do you or anyone else recommend those detox meds for dogs??? I saw that in one of the links you sent me. thinking about getting some.


----------



## meggels

I'm pretty sure innova has potatos in it, so I would avoid that. You're gonna want to avoid foods with potatoes (sweet or white), millet, carrots, peas, tapioca. No wheat. No by products. You're gonna be looking for oatmeal, brown rice or barley as the grain. You could always order Precise online. I think Precise is actually made in TX, so you probably will have an easier time finding it there than I do here in PA. I did find it nearby luckily. If I wasn't able to though, I was going to put Murph on Nature's Variety, as their chicken, lamb, beef and salmon formulas are okay to feed with yeast issues. 

There's also homecooked or raw, which is even better, but I'm a recent broke college graduate, so my funds are pretty limited lol


----------



## Dozer2010

ya we dont have a lot of funds either so the raw/ homecooked thing may be out. my husband might kill me on that one. haha! we have spent a fortune on him already tryting to get him well. he hasnt been too happy about that along with buying him and not being reumbersed for all his medical bills. but again, I think we were meant to have this lil guy and I wouldnt trade him for the world. Ill go online and order that food then. so could I mix raw meat in with his kibble?? I can probably do that! or does it have to be either raw or kibble, Im not sure if I can mix them or of that would be a good idea. Ill stay away from Innova then.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I love yogurt, & although mine don't have the yeast probs yours does (poor lil guy ) but I have noticed that they smell less with the yogurt then before. I use the plain yogurt 'dannon au natural ' reg not the fat free & it works well for us.


----------



## Dozer2010

I will definately go get some tomorrow, his skin is soooo read and itchy poor lil guy


----------



## Erin2854

Glad everyone could help! I would not mix in raw w/kibble. They digest at different rates. It really isnt too overly expensive for the raw when you have a small dog. My dog is 11lbs and its about $1/day for the Bravo patties (12 3oz patties in a box and costs about $12). As far as a dry go (it's hard to find ones with neither potatos or sweet potatoes) one to check out too might be Go! Naturals Salmon and Oatmeal (although oatmeal is a grain i believe it would be ok for his condition). I also ran across this one recomended by the Whole Dog Journal for dogs with yeast probs

Not quite sure which supplement you are referring too but I would prob try the diet change first and see if that does it on it's own. Then maybe think of the supplements. 
http://www.thewholedog.org/rubicon.html

Oh by the way (just out of curisoity)...did your breeder offer any kind of health guarantee? Esp for hereditary problems? Did you get a contract/pedigree information/health records of the parents? These are all standard things a breeder should offer right off the bat. All the well bred ones I've seen are on the more pricey side (like in the $2-3,000 range) so I'd def expect all that info and more. If you did not get any of this, it sounds like maybe you got him from a backyard breeder situation...esp since you called and she didn't seem concerned. I know when my dog had a bit of a health scare (her breeder and I still email back and forth w/pics and updates 2 years later) she was calling me right away leaving a voicemail on my cell wanting to know what was wrong, etc. 

I sure hope your little one remains healthy from here onwards!


----------



## begemot

Dozer2010 said:


> I will definately go get some tomorrow, his skin is soooo read and itchy poor lil guy


I would guess that bathing him three times a week is making things much worse. Dogs get dry more easily than humans. I think the rule of thumb is to bathe no more than once every 2 weeks, but preferably less often. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong.) Right now you are stripping his skin and coat of necessary oils.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well in addition to what others have said, if this dog has a rank fishy smell to him, you may want to get his anal glads checked, as they could be infected causing the smell. Not likely that, it is this, but it doesn't hurt to check all options. 

For controlling yeast through shampoo, I have various shampoos that I like to use, Dermabynss is one, Zymox as well, and broad spectrum medicated shampoo will do the trick. 

You might also want to add colloidal silver to your dogs diet, you can also get it in a spray and can spray the affected areas, including ears. Either that or mix up a bottle of apple cider vinegar 1 part, to 1 part of water, exact measurements would depend on the bottle you use. This mixture will kill the yeast.


----------



## BlueChaos

You might want to try a food called Nutrisca, its grain/potato free and low glycemic. 
Pet food direct is having a sale on it now:
http://www.petfooddirect.com/search/nutrisca

(use code NBP20LGB for 20% off)

I would also highly recommend adding raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar to your pups water (2 tbsp daily), it seems to help greatly with yeast overgrowth. 

Also give him an acidophilus daily before meals (2 billion cultures) which helps to restore intestinal flora and fight yeast.

Do not overbathe, for now, once a week is plenty. I like zymox or malaseb for fungal skin conditions.


----------



## Dozer2010

We I am having to bathe him everyday for 45 days in this special shampoo that the vet gave me for his mange. its peroxide and sulfur. then I have to back it down to 2 time a week after taht but Ive been using a reg shampoo every now and then, hes just so greasy and smelly. Ive had his anal glands checked and expressed both internally and externally. Ill check out that dog food. Im also look at Precise dog food. anyone recommend NATURES BALANCE? I have it at a local pet store here. they say its grain free, corn and other by product free.


----------



## BlueChaos

I think you mean natural balance, its ok food, I'm personally not a fan of it, its very high carb and little meat, not ideal for yeasty dogs.


----------



## meggels

BlueChaos said:


> You might want to try a food called Nutrisca, its grain/potato free and low glycemic.
> Pet food direct is having a sale on it now:
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/search/nutrisca
> 
> (use code NBP20LGB for 20% off)
> 
> I would also highly recommend adding raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar to your pups water (2 tbsp daily), it seems to help greatly with yeast overgrowth.
> 
> Also give him an acidophilus daily before meals (2 billion cultures) which helps to restore intestinal flora and fight yeast.
> 
> Do not overbathe, for now, once a week is plenty. I like zymox or malaseb for fungal skin conditions.



How do you know how much acidophilus to give them based on weight? I was at GNC reading the bottle yesterday and was going to pick it up but was a little worried as I wasn't sure what the doggie dose would be.

Could you put ACV right on their food? I was gonna get this also at GNC yesterday but wasn't sure about that. We have a community water bowl (for several dogs) so I can't really put it in the water.


----------



## BlueChaos

meggels- you can try putting it on the food, but it has a very pungent taste/odor and I doubt that the dog would eat the food. ACV has no adverse effects, the raw unfiltered kind has naturally occuring enzymes and minerals so it can benefit anyone. 
heres more info
http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/pet-care.html#dhs

As far as acidophilus, you'll have to play it by the ear. if you have a small dog, you can start off with just 1 billion and watch the stool. Loose stool is an indication of too much probiotics in the system.


----------



## Dozer2010

Oh yes , I meant Natural Balance, lol I was also looking at Natures Variety too and got them confused. I have distilled AVC, is that the same thing?? If not where can I get raw? Ill get some plain yogurt and start that tomorrow morning. im not sure how to count the "billion" parts though unless its on the jar. Maybe a TSP of it??? or should I do a tblsp. I called my vet today and they dont think its yeast but I do. they want me to come in an do a number of really expensive tests on him throughout several months.... but when I read allllll these websites and forums, its sounds like its exactly what he has and I was looking for a dog food to maintain his yeast overgrowth. I think Im gonna get the "Nzymes" stuff and try the yogurt with AVC and whatever else you all can recommend. the vet wanted me to come get this food from them thats $25 for 5lbs...... holy moly! I was thinking we could try a less expensive alternative and if non of this works then Ill have to take him in. But Ive read hundreds of stories where people spent thousands of $$$$ on their dog and all along it was a yeast problem. So Im going to take all of yalls advise first!!! If anyone else has an ideas, Id be up to considering them! thank you all!!!


----------



## BlueChaos

Natures variety instinct (grain free), is also a good brand, unless your dog is allergic to yeast. Some experts recommend to avoid nutritional yeast because it can make candida worse. 
You can try a smal bag of their regular (prarie) formula to see how your pup does on it. its not grain free, but it may work better then starchy foods. They also have a coupon deal on their site. 

Enzymes are a great addition to the diet as well, they help my dog greatly with allergies, I use a brand called prozyme which has worked well for me, but I compared other brands and as long as they have the same blend (protease, amylase, lypase, etc), they should work just as well. 

distilled ACV is not the same as raw, unpausterized kind. It doesent have the enzymes and nutrients anymore. You can find it at any health food store, theres several brands, but I prefer Braggs. 

With yogurt you can start off with 1 tbsp, either straight up or mix with food, I'm not certain how much acidophilus there is in plain yogurt, but its fairly small ammount, so for health benefits I would add a capsulated form as well.

Also, if you are not opposed to shopping online, swansons have some great bogo deals on both enzymes and probiotics:

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/SW712/ItemDetail

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/SWU079/ItemDetail

they also have braggs ACV:
http://www.swansonvitamins.com/BR006/ItemDetail?n=0

you can also use promo: INTB034X (10% off)


----------



## meggels

Instinct uses tapioca, which you want to avoid because of the sugar.


----------



## InkedMarie

Meg,
Murph is on Precise? I can't keep up with my favorite little Frenchie, I thought you were trying frozen raw! How long has he been on the Precise? Are you noticing improvement? I haven't been to the Great Dane Lady's site in years, she used to recommend Eagle Pack, don't know if she still does or not. Smooch Murph for me, please!


----------



## MagicRe

sometimes you gotta look at the big picture in terms of cost.
i also have a smush faced dog...a pug and they are prone to many of the same things as frenchies...

if you consider raw, then consider the money you save at the vet, the discomfort to your dog....you actually save money.

just sayin'.

when we got bubba, he had yeasty ears, chewed paws, yellow disgusting teeth, itched all over, dull black fur. we spent several thousand on him just to fix his eyes....and that is when i decided to go raw....and that's when the dentals were no longer needed, his ears were no longer yeasty, his coat is thick and black, and we see the vet about 1/4 of what we did before. try it. give it six months.
if it's not for you, you can always go back to kibble.


----------



## meggels

InkedMarie said:


> Meg,
> Murph is on Precise? I can't keep up with my favorite little Frenchie, I thought you were trying frozen raw! How long has he been on the Precise? Are you noticing improvement? I haven't been to the Great Dane Lady's site in years, she used to recommend Eagle Pack, don't know if she still does or not. Smooch Murph for me, please!



Lol yup. He's been back on kibble for about a month, I just can't afford raw right now ;(

He's just beginning the transition process to Precise. Before that he was on Now! (or Go! i forget lmao) the salmon & oatmeal. He was doing well on it but his poops were softer than I'd like and had a green hue


----------



## InkedMarie

meggels said:


> Lol yup. He's been back on kibble for about a month, I just can't afford raw right now ;(
> 
> He's just beginning the transition process to Precise. Before that he was on Now! (or Go! i forget lmao) the salmon & oatmeal. He was doing well on it but his poops were softer than I'd like and had a green hue


[email protected] hue. Poor Murph. He's still my fave little frenchie


----------



## Dozer2010

So Raw..do you mean like I go get raw ground beef at the store??? Or is there just a raw brand of dog food? Im so confused on the actual term of "Raw"> I did alittle research and found Instinct, but Im not sure how much to buy as in quantity. Hey wighs 12 lbs right now. It has a feeding guide on there as I see but not sure of storage etc. I know they have doggie food books,... I just bought a bag of Wellness for puppies. Thats what he was on when I first got him and no skin problems but yet he was a little guy, hes almost 6 mo old now. but Im not opposed to trying raw of you all think its really that big of a difference. Id like any advice on whatever will help as far as diet goes to help with his skin issues. I did get some Detox plus for dogs, should be here by tomorrow and I started yogurt today as well. I still need to go the the raw AVC. 

MAGICRE....... did Bubba smell awful too??? Dozer has the worst smell I swear, Im bathing him in a speical antifungal dog shampoo ( peroxide and sulfur ) but thats for the hereditary mange...and Im guessing it may help with the yeast?? I thought I had to get the maleseb shampoo just for that though?? Anyways, I had to buy dog food quickly as he was almost out so I went with wellness but again, Im not opposed to trying raw if it will make some good possible changes....it may not if he has something else besides skin allergies. I just dont much about it as far as the food goes.


----------



## Erin2854

There are several companies out there that make a pre-mixed raw food. Nature's Variety, Bravo, Primal, Aunt Jenni's, Vital Essential's, Steve's Real Food and Stella and Chewy's to name a few. They have all the necessary meat, organs, vitamins, and (some) fruit and veggie's. No grains, potatoes etc. Very good choice for allergies. You buy it in a freezer from your local pet store. Each website for the companies above should have a store locator. My dog is 11lbs and it costs me about $25month. I just trasnfer what I need the next day from the freezer to the fridge and it defrosts overnight. It's really very easy and dogs go crazy over it.


----------



## MagicRe

Dozer2010 said:


> So Raw..do you mean like I go get raw ground beef at the store??? Or is there just a raw brand of dog food? Im so confused on the actual term of "Raw"> I did alittle research and found Instinct, but Im not sure how much to buy as in quantity. Hey wighs 12 lbs right now. It has a feeding guide on there as I see but not sure of storage etc. I know they have doggie food books,... I just bought a bag of Wellness for puppies. Thats what he was on when I first got him and no skin problems but yet he was a little guy, hes almost 6 mo old now. but Im not opposed to trying raw of you all think its really that big of a difference. Id like any advice on whatever will help as far as diet goes to help with his skin issues. I did get some Detox plus for dogs, should be here by tomorrow and I started yogurt today as well. I still need to go the the raw AVC.
> 
> MAGICRE....... did Bubba smell awful too??? Dozer has the worst smell I swear, Im bathing him in a speical antifungal dog shampoo ( peroxide and sulfur ) but thats for the hereditary mange...and Im guessing it may help with the yeast?? I thought I had to get the maleseb shampoo just for that though?? Anyways, I had to buy dog food quickly as he was almost out so I went with wellness but again, Im not opposed to trying raw if it will make some good possible changes....it may not if he has something else besides skin allergies. I just dont much about it as far as the food goes.


dozer, both of my dogs smelled when they were on kibble and when they were on home cooked. they'd come home from the vet and within a few hours, they smelled...and, as the weeks progressed or if it rained..they smelled worse. their breath was dog breath, as we've come to think of as normal....and now know it isn't.

raw feeding is take a chicken. cut chicken up. bypass cooking. feed to dog.
then turkey. then pork. then fish. then beef. then organs. and then you're addicted because of what raw feeding does to your dog...although not in the beginning.
no need for ground anything. dogs need to use their teeth to cure the crap that's on them. give them a workout. 
we don't use those frozen medallions either....i don't know from where the source of their materials come from..and that's part of the whole thing with raw. 

i love my dogs. and i want control over what goes into their mouths. i don't just want to open a bag of food and pray the cow wasn't a rendered cow before my dogs ate it....
both of my dogs, in the beginning, smelled like rotten chicken...that lasted a few weeks...they were naturally detoxing. bubba no longer has yeasty ears.....i used to have to clean them every other day. now i just maintain them once a month or so if i remember. they used to smell, too, just like yeasty ears. now they don't.

raw feeding isn't a miracle. there are some things it can't do, like make my eleven year old into a five year old, although she darn well acts like it.

raw feeding can be a pain in the a*ss in the beginning, because, as with anything else, there is a transition...for both you and the dogs.

this is when most people give up..and believe me, had it not been for this forum, i would have given uip...

most people think it takes forever to feed a dog raw...and say they don't have time. i admit when i was outside looking in, it seemed daunting.

but we feed a prey model version of raw, which does not include fruits (sugar that rots a dog's teeth) or veggies (which have to be pulverised in order for a dog to process it).

we believe our dogs are pure carnivores; thus, they eat a variety of meat. we buy on sale. we have wholesalers that we find. 

and dinner takes me five minutes, with cleanup.

i will say that raw would most likely help with the yeast infections and the mange.










this is what my dogs look like now....and this pic was taken in the evening, so no sun to bounce off their fur.


----------



## Dozer2010

wow those dogs look sharp! and sooooo cute! nice healthy coats!! so MagicRe, I know this may sound...dumb, but how much meat do I feed my 6 mo old pup and how many times per day do they eat??? Dozer weighs in at 22 lbs now, I missread his last weight...it was in Kg not lbs, lol.

His mange is getting better. He recently had 2 skin scrapings......1 of them was totally negative and the other showed what may have looked like a very small mite. hes battling a major skin infection and the vet said thats why he smells so bad. Its a staph infection. So hes on antibiotcis for 1 mo and Ivermectin once a day for the next 6 months to make sure the mange stays dormant. The vet was very pleased that his skin scrapings look so good in such a short time. Ive put him on multi vitamins which Im hoping is helping his immune system in which the vet said his is weak.

So no fruits or veggies, just meat. and no ground beef?? and when I transition him to raw, do I do this gradually or do I just start feeding raw that day?? I dont want to upset his tummy or have the runs.

He gets a rawhide to chew on. They are made locally from Waco, TX and they are not made with any bad chemicals. the are called vanilla Retriever, or vanilla rolls. they are cooked and dried in vanilla and smell so good!! No more stinky rawhides!  we get them at Russell Feed and supply. 

Do your dogs get any kind of vitamin or supplement? Or do they get everything they need from just the meat?? Im so new to the raw diet, I dont know a thing about it except from what Im learning from yall. There are dog books but the ones Ive read all have these extensive recipes and they are super time consuming. I like this raw meat diet though. It sounds very easy and low maintance. I have a 2 yr old son at home so he requires alot of my attn as well. If it were just Dozer and I, he would probably get these awesome long cooked meals. haha! But Dozer is just as important in our family so I want him to get the best. 

Did you learn about this raw meat diet from someone or just tried it and it worked? I asked my vet about the raw diet and he said it makes no difference but Ive done so much research and talking to everyone about these raw diets makes me believe that they really do make a huge difference. So im willing to try it, I just dont know the amnt's and how many servings per day. Thanks for all your help MagicRe. couldnt do this without everyones advice and help!


----------



## MagicRe

well, no veggies, it's sugar and rots their teeth and makes them fat and they can't digest them anyway...

no ground beef, it gives them no challenge for their teeth...and you always want them to work for their food....

start with chicken, intro one protein at a time, give approximately 10% bone and later, after a few months, start giving thumbnail sized pieces of liver and kidney...you'll increase later to 10%

what is he supposed to weigh when he's full grown. you want to feed 2% of that. you can do two or three feedings.

rawhide...no no.....use chicken feet....you want to use real stuff he can chew on. when you get to beef, give him beef ribs.....he won't be able to eat the bone, but he'll get a great work out getting the meat off....when you get to lamb, get him lamb necks --- whole ones, not the ones from the butcher...he'll have fun trying to get the meat off...

i researched raw for about a year and still got it wrong in the beginning...then a forum helped me get over the hump of what i was doing wrong....once i was two months in....i started to 'get' it...and a year later...well, look at them...and you can see they are a success story. the corgi mix is eleven + years old....she acts like a five year old.

i think raw will definitely help his mange....take him off the multivitamins...he'll get everything he needs from meat/fish/fowl/organs/bone.....

first day, give him a chicken back, take off the skin and the extra fat....give him one in the morning and one at night......

that's about 10-11 ounces of food for the little guy.

find out what he should weigh and feed hi a little less than what he's supposed to get...so if he's going to weigh 30 lbs at maturity, feed him about 10 ounces a day...that's two chicken backs.

if his stools are hard and crumbly add back the skin and fat....that should stabilise him.

do that for at least a week.

don't worry about health in the beginning. it's transition that's the most important at the start and not upsetting a digestive tract that is used to kibble.

from chicken backs, add some chicken for a meal, so one chicken back, and 5 ounces of chicken.
do that for a week.

then add turkey necks....and chicken

then chicken backs and turkey

then pork ribs and chicken

then pork and chicken backs

then fish and chicken backs
sardines, mackerel, anchovy are the best

then beef and chicken back

then mix and match.....don't get to exotic the first few months....give him a chance to adjust. that is THE most important advice i can give you....

my dogs used to get salmon oil and vitamin c and i started looking up nutritional data and i found i was giving them omega threes and vitamin c and they get it all from their food. i feed frozen fresh fish, not canned....

i've tried the extensive recipes...but then i studied canine nutrition and began to accept that dogs are strictly carnivores.....they are not omnivores....at all. and veggies and fruits or pasta and rice have no place in their diet. these things change their pH and their acid levels and deny them certain natural enzymes because they are not eating as they should.

patience and going slowly is the greatest gift you can give your dog.....

good luck to you.


----------



## cshellenberger

Having dealt with Demodex I can give a few pointers, first, High protien/ low carb diet it cuts the food source of the mites (yeast produced by the dog from higher blood sugar) Next, Salmon oil, you can get some decent quality Salmon oil capsules at Walmart, put one per feeding on his food (it's an anti inflamitory and an immune builder) supplement with B vitamins and a PINCH of ester C chrystals. Food I used was Evo, but Taste of the Wild is also very good, you have a small dog so it won't be as costly for you as it was for me with a Dobe. 


For topical treatments, I used Neem Oil dips and spray, premades from Organeem.com 

Here's my girls story 
*My Angel Has Demodex!!!!! *

LOL and "Show Stopper" how could I forget about THAT supplement!

Oh and if you can get your vet to give you Ivermectin in the liquid form to give orally, it will save you a TON of money compared to being given the heartworm meds most vets prescribe.


----------



## LuckySarah

Your pug is beautiful, very shinny.


----------



## MagicRe

LuckySarah said:


> Your pug is beautiful, very shinny.


thank you so very much...we worked really hard on that shine LOL

and your little black dog looks just like my nichi.....who went to the rainbow last year....


----------



## LuckySarah

I used to be heavily involved in pug rescue and I have never seen a black pug with such a shinny coat.

awesome work.


----------



## Dozer2010

Ok wow, MagicRe, where can I find that kind of meat?? I know I can get ckn and pork as well as beef ribs at the supermarket but what about ckn feet, ckn backs and lamb necks? Ive never heard of that stuff. The first vet that I had been using up until last week said he would grow to be about 20 lbs, on the smaller side of frenchies but hes 6 mo old and weighs 22 lbs already. Hes not fat at all. he even has skinny legs!! The wellness dog food seems to be helping him gain alittle weight which is good. I need to ask my new vet about how much hes gonna weigh at the adult age. This new vet is really good with skin problems and demodex. 


cshellenberger .... Ill use those supplements but where can I find "show stopper" at? at the dog foods Evo and taste of the wild...is it as good as Wellness dog food in comparison?? I do have him on oral Ivermectin, my vet said it is much cheaper. Hes a friend of the family so he tries to save us money anywhere we can.

wow I just read your story on the demodex!!! Thats exaclty waht Dozer looked like. Exactly. almost no hair and dark red skin. itching horribly. the doc has him on antibiotics for the skin infection and a great anti histamine. Benadryl wasnt doing a thing for him. my vet said it doesnt work all that well with most dogs. Ive seen alot of improvement in just the past 7 days hes been on meds. the ivermec was increased to 1 cc from .15 cc's and its really tackling the mange quickly. his too ran out of control sooo fast. it was like it was overnight!!!


----------



## cshellenberger

Evo and ToTW is just a good quality, if not better. I found SHow Stopper at PetCo, but you can also order it online if your PetCo doesn't have it. The oral Ivermectin is what I used (and still use during the summer months for heartworm).

What that story doesn't show you is that it came back again, six months later (when she had her first heat) it wasn't as bad as I recognized it for what it was and got treatment started quickly. Thankfully that was the last I've seen of it and she's been in 'remission' for 3 years. 

This is her now


----------



## MagicRe

what a great picture......they are both so pretty..


----------



## cshellenberger

Thank you!


----------



## Dozer2010

awe! they are cute!!! my vet has Dozer on Ivermectin for the next 6 months to get him to adulthood. Im also getting him fixed soon. Im hoping he will go into remission as well and hopefully this will not come back til hes old or not at all would even be better!


----------



## Pawzk9

meggels said:


> How do you know how much acidophilus to give them based on weight? I was at GNC reading the bottle yesterday and was going to pick it up but was a little worried as I wasn't sure what the doggie dose would be.
> 
> Could you put ACV right on their food? I was gonna get this also at GNC yesterday but wasn't sure about that. We have a community water bowl (for several dogs) so I can't really put it in the water.


The ACV wouldn't hurt any of them. I got in one rescue girl who was just nasty with a systemic yeast infection. Her coat was sparse and greasy and she stank to high heaven. Olive leaf extract (recommended by my holistic vet) cleared her up in a couple of weeks. I do understand it can be hard on a dog's stomach, but she didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Dozer2010

****UPDATE!***

SO it has been 2 weeks since our last vet visit and Im pleased to report that Dozer looks and feels better than he has in months!!! HE now has fur growing back on his paws and the rest of his body!! No more open sores and the smell is dwindling!!!  Ive had him on "the missing Link" supplement since Feb 10th 2011, thanks to some advice a lady gave me at Petco. His coat is pretty shiney now. We go back to the vet for more Ivermectin (he has to stay on it for 6 more months to make sure the demodex stays away!) and he will be nutered tomorrow! Ouchy! But its for the best! And since I put him back on Wellness super 5 puppy mix, he seems to be doing much better. thats what the breeder was feeding him so we are sticking with what works for now. Hes still taking antibiotics for the skin infection and hes on that for 30 days!

We have been leaving him out of his kennel when we leave. as long as its no longer than an hour. We have done this 4 times now and so fa so good! no accidents or messes!! yay!!!!! My goal is to only keep him in his kennel at night until he is 100% potty trained. hes proving to be so everytime I leave him out!


----------



## cshellenberger

Yay! Glad to hear things are getting better. Demodex is such a pain to treat and you feel SOO bad for them. Looking forward to pics of a healthy, happy Dozer!


----------



## Jbfrench

Not to be a trouble maker, but this "breeder" needs to be held responsible for their actions. I would encourage you to help future puppies by talking with your vet and seeing if they have any history with that breeder. Also, if you have a chance to visit again, I would, and see if there is anything that the local animal Officers could take care of. My wife and I have a 4 1/2 month old Frenchie and love him very much. People need to not hesitate to get involved to help our furry friends just because it may be uncomfortable. This is important. Please dont let a bad breeder continue. Respectfully, JB


----------



## cshellenberger

This thread is a year old, the op hasn't posted here in months.


----------

